# GML - Gateway Mining



## pancho (3 May 2006)

HI guys,there apears to be action in gateway anyone interested?


----------



## exberliner1 (25 January 2007)

*Ounce per tonne Gold....wow*

I am interested now.....ounce per tonne gold and oppies at 2.5c ....that's me on board....heads have could wasily get to 40c+ given today's ann makes for north of 400% short term on the oppies...

Rather than repost it all here read the ann dated 25.01...

Then buy some oppies

;-)

EB


----------



## gordon2007 (25 January 2007)

I haven't done any research on this but have noticed WCP is also somehow involved and they moved up 7.5 cents.


----------



## exberliner1 (25 January 2007)

*oune per tonne gold*

Sorry about my spelling....in the last post..... read than ann. of today....that's all the research you need to do....

Won't take too much buying to send this one nicely up - and with an ann. like today's it certainly should be rerated....

Management needs to get the heads well over 30c anyway so the oppies are exercised in March....

An ounce per tonne gold should do the trick....

Leverage currently 11 to 1 with the oppies....

ha ha....short date is a potential risk...but for 11 times leverage I am very happy to take such a risk .....bought heads and oppies today...

EB


----------



## ongchuan (20 May 2007)

Gateway Mining is a gold and base metals explorer with mineral interests in Australia.

Successful exploration, resulting in the identification of economically viable mineral resources is the key to the Company’s growth and enhancing shareholder value.

To achieve this growth the company holds a substantial portfolio of projects including Gidgee in Western Australia, Cowra and Tuckerbox in New South Wales and within the Mt Isa and Hodgkinson Basin regions of Queensland. 

The companys short term priority is to prove up a gold resource at Gidgee where drilling has intersected significant gold mineralisation at Montague. 


Anyone have more information regarding the recent SP? It seems to be at the bottom. Probably a rebounce soon? Their current projects seem good to me. Anyone??


----------



## BESBS Player (6 October 2009)

Decided to take a position in GML over the last couple of days. Seems to be free-carried (25%) in a JV with Minotaur and Japanese interests. The Cowra site has 8 targets to test looking mainly for gold and copper. At under 10c per share, mc is only around $10m.

Drilling action should hopefully get some SP excitement going. Drilling has just commenced. If the first results are good, then SP lift off.

It is a punt but happy to risk a little here as the 8 drillings does mean that there are some drills to follow if the first results disappoint.


Holding GML


----------



## urgalzmine (6 October 2009)

BESBS Player said:


> Decided to take a position in GML over the last couple of days. Seems to be free-carried (25%) in a JV with Minotaur and Japanese interests. The Cowra site has 8 targets to test looking mainly for gold and copper. At under 10c per share, mc is only around $10m.
> 
> Drilling action should hopefully get some SP excitement going. Drilling has just commenced. If the first results are good, then SP lift off.
> 
> ...




Hi BESBS are you concerned that they only have $233k in the bank? I know that they are free carried but still....


----------



## BESBS Player (7 October 2009)

Hi U.

For a long term investment I would be worried about the cash situation. However the current program is free-carried so immediate action is covered.

As a BESBS play (or selling some time during the drill), I'm happy to punt that any early good drilling result will get media attention, punters piling on board and this will be my exit time .

Really just a case of whether or not the drilling results are any good...With 8 drills, it is a risk but happy to punt on it at this stage.


----------



## BESBS Player (11 November 2009)

Sold out of GML over the last 2 weeks. Didn't have a lot in it but decided that OEX might be about to hit the pre-spud fun. The risk of good results from GML were higher than the odds of a pre-spud run on OEX so moved the funds.

GML might still bring in the goods but for me, it was a simple reward/risk management issue for the next month.

Barely broke even...


----------



## piggybank (9 November 2013)

Not a favourite here but maybe shortly!!


----------



## piggybank (15 November 2013)

Update - Looks like I'm in it on my own then...


----------



## greggles (21 March 2018)

Gateway Mining was re-instated to official quotation a couple of days ago after a year long suspension from trading and has re-positioned itself as an Australian focused gold explorer.

The company has recently raised $3.8 million by issuing 293,387,593 shares at 1.2c with 58,677,514 attaching options to underpin upcoming exploration programs at the Gidgee Gold Project in WA. Drilling is expected to commence in late March.

With a decent amount of cash in the bank and a gold exploration project ready for drilling, it's anyone's guess where GML could go from here.


----------



## barney (26 August 2019)

Had this one on the watchlist for a while (DNH)

Announcement today they have raised $3.46 million at $0.015

Currently trading at $0.019 … up 11% …… on modest Volume.

Trading above the cap raise price is a positive reaction .. see how it closes.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 November 2020)

Currently trading at 0.029, up 61%
New gold discovery between known existing deposits.


----------



## barney (20 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Currently trading at 0.029, up 61%  New gold discovery between known existing deposits.




Yeah there seems to be plenty of Gold spread around Gidgee.

Company snapshot:

1.9 Billion shares on issue
Market Cap (after todays 50% rise, approx $50 million
Over $8 million in cash to work with
Top 20 Holders = 40% of SOI.

Given the Cash on hand and the Gold being found, they are in a fairly good position leading into next year for a minnow.


----------



## mullokintyre (28 June 2021)

Up 10% today on news of new high grade drilling results.
Not a lot of turnover, and seems to have a base at 0.19 and 0.19 and tops of 0.023.
Mick


----------



## Miner (15 August 2022)

has GML raised equity at 1.7 cents in 2021 and $2 in 2019?


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02548279-4PDTAODARHPEAF7L832NIFEOK4/pdf?access_token=0007r3pZp0mavKK4h7TCt3kZ5UYa


----------



## Country Lad (15 August 2022)

@Miner I don't know if it is me, but both your links - here and for HRN give error messages. 

{
    "error": {
        "code": "401",
        "message": "Invalid access token"
    }
}


----------



## Miner (15 August 2022)

Country Lad said:


> @Miner I don't know if it is me, but both your links - here and for HRN give error messages.
> 
> {
> "error": {
> ...



Sorry @Country Lad  - the links were from Commsec site and could be access issue.
Here u go from ASX site and should work
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02543969-2A1386288?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		




			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02445682-2A1335287?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------

